# Noosa 15 oct



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Fishy and I left my place later then we had hoped and arrived at Noosa around 5.30. We set up and put in and i went first out into the small waves, hit one wave doing OK, hit wave two push the nose out to the left (I got ready to go for a swim) hit wave three and in i went(lost my cloves, a bottle of water and my little cap light. I didnt have my rudder out so I couldnt keep her straight. Second try, with rudder out Np off i went. Looking up Fishy was in his element his yak loved the surf. We headed out to the shark nets just off main beach and trolled around there with no luck, so we headed down to the river mouth then around and back to the beach. I put my rods down and off i went to the beach and yep i had another swim. fishy yet again just cruised in no worries :x . by the time we was both in and had are yaks up on the beach there was a load of people over looking at the yaks asking question. We refueled and set off again. I put my rudder out right away and got passed the surf no worries this time and headed for the head lands. Half way there BANG and reel went off, right away i thought this is a good fish as it was heavy as. A good little fight which was speeded up my me as i was getting washed towards the rocks. Got it at the side of the yak and i had a look at my prized fish. A 60cm+ Giant Puffer :x :x :x . A lot of words were used that i wouldnt say on here, but the damn thing had my fav lures in it's mouth and i wanted it back. Tryed to use my pliers and it hit them out of my hand and into the big blue they went. This damn puffer had a mouth big enough to fit my hand in. Its beak could take off a finger or two, so i call over fishy for his pliers but the damn fish rapped us up. We let the fish go and set off again. I cast out my lure and then we realized are other lines where also rapped up. By the time we had cut all the lines we had had enough for the day and started to head back in, looking over my shoulder i was about to bring in my lure i had just cast out. But what i saw made my feel sick. In the middle of us unrapping are self's i had been spooled and not even realized  So i lost my fav lure anyway, a full spool of fireline and all the backing. 
I think i need to add that when I got spooled we was in about 1.5m of swell right next to the rips by the headlands and all we cared about at that time was not getting flipped over.

So with the score 
Sea 1
Puffer 1 
Yakker 0

we headed home to fish the maroochy river for about 2 hour with no luck.
All in all i think we both learned a lot that day. Plus it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I sympathise with you Rik. Fishing in open waters has been a steep learning curve for me, but enjoyable nonetheless. I still have lots to learn.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

your last sentence sums it up ..

"We learnt a lot, but had great fun"..

Can't ask for more than that!.. (well maybe a thumping spanish mackeral or kingfish would have been nice)

At least you had a swim, had a fish and had a paddle.... 8) Its all good.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVYMRXoAADVfgAASQKUAGAikFAA/7/+wMAEaosNU8gmTJ6TFPIJM0h5QNU9NR6TIyaAAAARP0oCJiMRoD1BoA5mg2b6Z+B9rSbik3pNWzgYfSFtaalFClErz1XB7Gnrkfb3wc/2nyJlkZJLNiwQTa3KcylOstCPVt+uAEM0B2QyMckDombw7cmnE92SgX1GRJavjvGVPG4tBffVmLG2pjb+6gubsVRCvcM/1q2C50+iFcCBgrqEaFJBsOwR4ea3CpYs+yq1mk5+H78UpHXJlbGHE2eaoRxyFWvIsAjgFKUbGiiHvSPYTEPG/NuL1bo5NM8XuHhlVQ0AnfC1iJfssi1EODQjdO5+KmlJzSoUxrFm4h8kCMoFPK4wJFB4a9AgX+LuSKcKEgrBiK9A=


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I found that practise in the surf makes you more confident so have tried taking the yak to the beach on a day with small surf and having a play totally unrigged and in your wetsuit (or similar as you probably don't need a wet suit over there). 
You will be surprised how easy it becomes after practise and as confidence builds it will become a heap easier. It pays to ask at the shop you brought at if they have a surf training or practise session. There are several strokes that help is the surf and even understanding these helps big time.
The practise also includes getting back on faster in white water if you do get taken out when your still some distance from shore.

However sometimes you just get canned out by even the smallest of waves leaving you wondering??

bringing the family along on a nice sunny day makes for a fun outing at the beach for all.

regards


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> They'd be an utter mongrel when angry and flapping on top of the yak though I reckon.


Mate, this thing was firing jets of water at me at one point out of its mouth i had to get out the landing net and put it behind my foot peddles. As soon as i took it out of the water the damn thing puffed up about three time the size it was in the water. All i needed was a pin and i could of solved my problem.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Great story Magicrik. Sounds like a . . . ahhhh, . . . real learning experience. I think you did extremely well to survive several dunkings with such little gear loss and also cover some kms paddling and trolling. Shows you are doing a heap of things right.

I have two rod holders behind my seat, but most of my reels I can't hear when their is a fish on. Specially in lumpy choppy water, there is so much noise from thumping, splashing, creaking, that I can neither feel the hits nor hear the drag. So, I put the rod in the heel scupper hole and keep my foot on it for a bit more support and also because I can feel every slight hit without even looking.

Maybe you could do with a rodholder more forward?

It's all good fun and certainly there is a challenge to be overcome so ya can't just expect to always do it easy.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A challenging first offshore outing Rik but you came through still enjoying the trip, welldone mate.


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

She handle the water like a dream, it was me who gave in and called it a day. I think with more experience i could take 2 2.5m swell np.
As for going for a swim it was just my inexperience that made it happen. As i was going out the time i didnt fall off i punch straight though the waves np and they was coming over the front of the yak and into the cock pit.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:lol: As Red said, what other sport can you have such a crappy day yet come out the other end sayin  wow what a hoot that was.

Better luck next outing MagicRik

 fishing Russ


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Spooled by a puffer...

Brave man, telling the world of that.

Z


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc9llTQAADbfgAASUAfTkhACmBq///+wMAD6MDU0NKZpMnqeoyYTaIDQ09EDVPKbSMmJM0CMQAANA1T0TaSekwTEyGE0PUY1NPUxAGQHMICQCuxf5ZDi1zjV3YhaUEXDRg9E1Z/Xp4mq9dGa0kyiVpqG4zkcW+eFzX56ZC9k0MB6SZARp5jAgUMbLDJill1fVyaicMcoySkeK7Ym2sSVxmccAlBE2nWLk3p/YobpFdrGEXlJbJVZLDxjxeHVC0L1fR9IIuLoWVLOtmS8YtcshC+ln1MvQLBgYpwXgqRgNCIGJSgc9zaKab6AgZPv0OgRsgqoaFZLNXwQP1HHGp1rb9EcoE8gQM5jkkmzO3b0R45Bv4Twc4JUgeSS3MrjsW0fxdyRThQkM9llTQA=


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

BWA!
The horror!
Crocs and whites got nothing on that monster!

I'd stuff it and mount it. Make a fine ring, I think.

Z


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

Ric,

It was all in all a cracker of a day, and i left the water alot more confident than when i went on. cant wait to do it a gain this time the spaniards are the ones that will need to worrie. :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redphoenix, :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol: That's a top pic. Looks about the size of my usual catch!


----------



## were-trout (Sep 18, 2006)

Those puffers are serious business. I saw one once when I was diving off Straddie. It wasn't puffed up but had hinged the spines on the top of its head forward so they stuck over its eyes. Looked like the Statue of Liberty. Freaky stuff.


----------

